# Accommodation for 2 month



## fahbie (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi everybody,
My Name is Fabian I'm 24 years old and I'm from Germany. 
I intend to do an internship in Hong Kong from the 23 February to 19 April 2013.
During my last internship I lived in a hostel in Shanghai which was absolutely okay for me. 
Maybe one of you has a recommendation or an idea about a hostel or an appartment near Kwai Fong.


I'm really looking forward to your answers. 

Fabian


----------

